# Stainless steel stuff!!



## Charlietuna (Aug 17, 2011)

I have a uncle that worked for a school system that closed a few schools in the last few years. They have a warehouse full of stainless steel tables, & cookware from the school kitchens. He already has me 2 15 gallon stainless pots. Guess I can make a 12 gallon batch of skeeter pee & split it into 2 carboys!!

Also there are stainless steel tables & countertops with sinks made into them. I'm hopefully getting some good stuff!!

Brian


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 17, 2011)

Dang, I would love to have some SS tables and counters along with a deep double or triple sink. Hopefully he'll be able to get the commercial faucet to go along with it.


----------



## Charlietuna (Aug 17, 2011)

I'll try to find out more details about how much they have & pricing. If your interested in driving to Ohio to pick em up, I'll see what I can do. This forum has been invaluable to me so if I can help some of you that have helped me in this hobby, I will surely try.

Brian


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 17, 2011)

Brian thanks and I appreciate it. I really don't have the room for much more and the distance is quite far. I was just saying if you have the room take advantage of it. You could make yourself quite a wine cellar.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 17, 2011)

With those SS pots, I think you need to start making beer!


----------



## Redtrk (Aug 17, 2011)

Wade E said:


> With those SS pots, I think you need to start making beer!



I concur! Beer is good!


----------



## Charlietuna (Aug 17, 2011)

I've only made one batch of beer & it didn't turn out well. I used a coopers kit & it ended up sharp tasting even after a couple months in the bottle. The mix was expired & kinda died during fermentation. I've got two more kits with expired dates, I'm going to try, but not getting my hopes up. & i'm sure someone will ask, i did buy new yeast, the coopers can had an out dated expiration date.
Brian


----------



## Wade E (Aug 17, 2011)

I dont think the extracts make good kits, make a partial mash and I think youll find yourself liking the product much better. Most places like FVW and places lke that can desin a partial mash kit to come very close to most style beers except lagers as those are much more work and you need to ferment them in fridges nice and cool.


----------



## Charlietuna (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks Wade. I was looking at a catalog from midwest the other day & thought I'd try to buy a kit from them. Are there kits they sell the extract types you mentioned? I just need to look into it a little more. Right now there are just so many kinds of wines I want to try, it's hard thinking too much about beer. lol..

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## GerardVineyard (Aug 17, 2011)

Brian - What part of Ohio? I have family just North of Toledo in Monroe, MI.


----------



## Charlietuna (Aug 18, 2011)

GerardVineyard said:


> Brian - What part of Ohio? I have family just North of Toledo in Monroe, MI.



Central Ohio


----------



## J-Gee (Aug 18, 2011)

Brian..I may be interested in some of those items.Let me know when you have a little more info. I'm about 50 minutes from you.
Jay


----------



## Charlietuna (Aug 18, 2011)

I sent a text this morning to get more info, but he hasn't replied yet. As soon as I know, I'll post. 
Thanks. Brian


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Aug 19, 2011)

If you're in VA, here a nice stainless double deep sink that would work great in a wine room.
*Sink*
*Stainless Prep Tables*


----------



## Charlietuna (Aug 23, 2011)

they brought my new pots. 1 is 15 gal with a spigot, the other is around 3-4 gallon. The tables are on hold for now. They are going to keep me updated.

brian


----------



## J-Gee (Aug 23, 2011)

alright.......


----------

